# Codeine



## Draven (Mar 24, 2008)

I may be getting my wisdom teeth removed in the next little while and have no doubt that as a result I'll be given lots of codeine as a pain killer. My understanding is that this will stay in my system for a while and codeine is illegal in the UAE. 

Is drug testing common for employees / travelers? If so do they tell you ahead of time or do they just spring it on you? If you have codeine in your system are you in violation of any laws? I would hate to get thrown out of the country because I did fully understand how this works. Obviously I wouldn't take any of the pills with me and would wait till I healed up, but I assume it will be in my system for a while.


----------



## TheFiveJs (Mar 26, 2008)

From doing a little bit of research it's half life (how long it takes to get out of your system) is only a day or so. I'd double check that with a Dr. or your Dentist to be sure, but I know for sure it's illegal based on some googling I did yesterday. I don't know if it's illegal to bring INTO the country or to Rx and have in your system at any point in time. Regardless, it's not something I'd be messing around with and if you're in need of painkillers you'd be in no shape to travel anyways. GL


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes it is illegal to bring into country.
The only prob you would have is if you had lots in your system, and started acting stupid/aggressive on plane over.
Then on arrival you could be given a blood test.

Happened to a British lady (?) I believe, a few years ago.
Made a scene on the plane, taken away at Dubai airport, codeine in system...put in jail

As it does only last for a short time in body, I personally would wait until you were totally better before flying
(Ps...pain from having wisdom teeth out will pass very quicky..just uncomfortable for a few days after)


----------



## Draven (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I guess I should check how long this stuff stays in your system. I defiantly would schedule things so I'm fully healed by the time I am going. I wouldn't fly immediately after. I figured this stuff would stay in your system for up to a month, so if it is in your system for as short as you say (I'll ask my doc) then their shouldn't be any problems.

It sounds like unless I do something stupid (don't see that happening I'm pretty mellow) I wouldn't' even be tested anyways, and as long as I wait a decent amount of time after I'm finished my meds then everything will be fine.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you have a copy of a doctor's prescription and preferably a letter as to why you are on the medication, it really shouldn't be a problem. Just don't drink with it on the plane or be belligerent.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Guys

I found this interesting - and concerning. I suffer from headahes and migraines frequently so i tend to take all sorts of painkillers - including Codeine and some other really good prescription medication. It hadnt even occured to me that this might be a problem when going to Dubai.

Is there a government website or somewhere i can have a look at drugs/medication which are illegal over there so i can make sure that either my medication doesnt contain them and if it does - leave it at home! 

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I think we have had a thread on this before, but here you go.

Xpress: My Xpress | Restricted Drugs In The UAE


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks. Thats a useful link.


----------

